# Confused & Frustrated



## judith (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi there! I just found this site today looking for answers regarding divorce/seperation! So here's my story a few months ago my husband told me he wanted a divorce so I moved my kids back home to be close to family. He moved to the same town a while later and told me he wanted to try & work it out....then nothing! No communication...NOTHING! So I started to move on...getting by! Again, a few months passed and he has now told me that he wants to try again??? 

Is it worth the risk? Why now after all these months has he changed his mind???

Confused & Frustrated...Help!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

What are the isues between you? Why do you think he wants to try again then lets go? How long were you married and how old are your kids? Pease fill us in a little further


----------



## judith (Sep 15, 2008)

We've been married for 7 years...3 kids from 4 to 13. We've been fighting off & on for probably the last 3 years but I thought it was getting better when he asked me for a divorce. I have no idea why he keeps changing his mind...not sure if it's out of loneliness or regret or if he truely still loves me.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

But you didn't say what the fighting was about?


----------



## judith (Sep 15, 2008)

It has been about everything....money, kids, chores, family....mostly kids and the lack of his help/support


----------

